# Drawbacks of the Breed



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I was reading a thread on the *Beaucerons* and got to thinking about all the different dogs we have on the forum. There are drawbacks and advantages to all and was pondering these questions: 

What are your views on the strengths and weaknesses of the breed or breeds you train?
As a selling tool to those interested in the breed, how do you guide folks to kennels or breeders?
Are there breeds out there that could break into the forefront of your training venue?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I was reading a thread on the *Beaucerons* and got to thinking about all the different dogs we have on the forum. There are drawbacks and advantages to all and was pondering these questions:
> What are your views on the strengths and weaknesses of the breed or breeds you train?
> As a selling tool to those interested in the breed, how do you guide folks to kennels or breeders?
> Are there breeds out there that could break into the forefront of your training venue?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

gee, you like simple Q's with simple answers, eh ?? 

yeah, i read the same thread you did, and what came to my mind was :
... aren't ALL breeds "ALL over the map" ?? 

in fact, since i've been on this forum, i haven't seen many threads where people agree on anything that is a "constant" about any breed. 
.....and that has included some of the most basic of canine behaviors, such as taking a pee or a crap 
.... and then it gets REAL complicated when we try and train "man's best friend" ....to bite him, or train his hyper sensitive nose to only smell what we want him to smell 

and even though we go into a lot of details about training problems and techniques, about the only universal area of agreement seems to be that when a dog will either DO something, or NOT do something, the reason is :
...."genetics" 

...which has kinda made me think sometimes i am wasting my time trying to "train" them to do anything 

...sorry, this doesn't really pertain to your Q's, but i've been thinking more and more about my new years resolutions, and one of them is shaping up to be :
...stop adding my opinions and just spend more time with my dogs


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Howard, you've been teaching for how long,,,150 years ??? and this is how one asks questions ??

How about one at a time now. :smile:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Hey Rick, re new year resolutions,, have no worry...

Making resolutions is a cleansing ritual of self assessment and repentance that demands personal honesty and, ultimately, reinforces humility. Breaking them is part of the cycle. - Eric Zorn


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Hey Rick, re new year resolutions,, have no worry...
> 
> Making resolutions is a cleansing ritual of self assessment and repentance that demands personal honesty and, ultimately, reinforces humility. Breaking them is part of the cycle. - Eric Zorn


how are YOU Maggie?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> how are YOU Maggie?


I am good Joby, thanks for asking. (currently, unsober)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> I am good Joby, thanks for asking. (currently, unsober)


trust me...make short posts,,if you are not sober. happy holidays..


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> trust me...make short posts,,if you are not sober. happy holidays..


Whatever makes you think I am not practiced ? I am Scots after all ! HappyhOLS :grin: lOL KIDDING


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Whatever makes you think I am not practiced ? I am Scots after all ! HappyhOLS :grin: lOL KIDDING


love ya

still sober


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

rick smith said:


> gee, you like simple Q's with simple answers, eh ??
> 
> yeah, i read the same thread you did, and what came to my mind was :
> ... aren't ALL breeds "ALL over the map" ??
> ...


LMFAO  Too true, and so eloquently put !


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

chows are assholes...that IS consistent...

(*still sober)


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> chows are assholes...that IS consistent...
> 
> (*still sober)


Who mentioned chow ? Chow is tucker anyway !!! (still currenly unsober)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> who mentioned chow ? Chow is tucker anyway !!! (still currenly unsober)


tucker?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> tucker?


Grub!

Nosh You know,,,,dinner !!!!


----------

